
Theranos Chief Yields to Calls for Proof of Test’s Reliability - OopsCriticality
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/10/27/business/chief-of-theranos-pledges-to-prove-blood-tests-reliability.html?_r=2&referer=http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/27/9619862/theranos-publish-data-accuracy-medical-tests
======
ChuckMcM
I find it amusing that people are labelled a "billionaire" because they hold
stock in a private company that has been valued at multiple billions of
dollars.

My plan is to incorporate my side company and issue 5 billion shares to myself
as founder and sole owner. Then I'm going to take 100 shares and offer them to
my old college roommate for $100 will will peg the company's "value" at $5
billion dollars (post money) and now I too will be a billionaire! I never
realized how simple it was, now I know.

